# How to improve Standard Reception?



## Jim Gunther (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll try to keep this short.
I switched to DISH and a new TV at the same time. I'm happy with the HD on DISH but, SD is nearly un-watchable. Incredible BLUR almost like the signal is too powereful (I DO have a very solid signal).
On the AVS forum folks thought the Toshiba 30HFX85 might be junk but others suggested trying the Comcast cable (whick is still hooked up) with a SPLITTER around the Set Top box for the analog channels to verify if the set or the DISH might be the problem.

That work-around seemed to improve SD reception enormously. The HD (thru the STB) is fine.

Though I'm disappointed with DISH channel selection - I foolishly ASSUMED that I'd get network HD 'cause all my locals broadcast in HD -erghh!- I want to keep ESPN2-HD and DISH, IF only for the fact that I've spent $200 -plus for the install.

So, I guess my question is: Is there a work-around or some way to materially improve SD picture? Can anyone explain/solve the manner in which the standard signal gets "distorted"?
TIA, Jim


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

That doesn't make much sense.. until recently I had a 30" crt hd set from a different manufacturer and sd was just fine.. are you zooming or stretching the picture?

Give us some details on your setup.. how are you connecting your components to the set.. be verbose! We have to guess if you don't give the details.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Do you have the brightness and contrast turned down as low as you can set it and see the picture. If not, try it.


----------



## Jim Gunther (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the response guys. I actually started a thread on AVS (CRT) forum (sorry new poster won't allow me to link URL=645581) after the TV technician told me that "the technology that makes HD great makes SD lousy" "It's a trade-off I'll have to live with"
That response was not helpful, in fact, I took it as a challenge.

I tested the set by restoring the Comcast cable signal and, that by employing the splitter (bypassing the set top box for analog channels) I was able to get an acceptable picture on the lower channels. I was also able to get a good HD picture using the Comcast (Scientific American) STB. (BTW: Cable HD was thru Red/Green/Blue cables).

My DISH HD picture (thru 6' HDMI cable) is quite nice, but, the most SD channels (analog or digital) are pretty blurry/foggy (especially the background figures). 
I and the TV technician have fooled around with the brightness, contrast etc to no avail. So far as I know, the technician did not access any special.limited access service menus. 
As I said, I've sunk some $$s into the DISH, I think, I'd like to make to work but I don't think it should be this tough.
PS: The DISH installer said we had very strong signal from the birds.
TIA, Jim


----------



## mowingnut1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jim, I have the same problem. I have posted elsewhere in this forum reicture quality. I have a 34" CRT and the HD is great, SD has the blur you mentioned. I wish I had a suggestion for you, but I haven't found anything that works,either. The SD picture was MUCH better with the 811. In fact, I'm considering going back to it even if it means losing the additional HD channels. Dishnetwork tech has been no help, stating that the 211 "met the benchmarks" for picture quality. If you find a solution, I hope you post it.


----------



## Jim Gunther (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks Nut,

There's an awfully good chance that I'll go back to cable.
No ESPN2-HD (NHRA Drag Racing in HD) but, everything else.

I'm gonna try an OTA antenna this weekend (just for fun) but, that seems to be going backwards and still doesn't solve the blur.


----------



## riche119 (Jan 11, 2006)

Have you tried the SD picture using an S-video cable? The SD picture from my 211 is fuzzy using component cables but clears up nicely when the S-video outputs are used. My TV has enough inputs to allow me hook up both and I switch inputs between component for HD and S-video for SD.


----------



## nitz369 (Dec 15, 2005)

This topic greatly interests me for a number of reasons. I am not happy but satisfied with DishSD on my 50"DLP. I have been reading lots of threads that ay the 211 dramatically improved SD PQ over the 811. I am not in contract with Dish and have been very happy. Although I am constantly seeing if anyone else has better deals and no one does.

I have Comcast for 3 months about 18 months ago and SD was absolutely horrible, in fact my wife woulnd't even watch it at all. So has Comcast gotten that much better? 

I left Comcast for Dish because Dish was extremely better. Anyone else switch from Comcast recently?


----------



## mowingnut1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jim, I just recieved a reply from Dish re: my email about SD pq. They said there is a known issue with pq and have asked for specific reciever information. I'm currently on a business trip, but will call tech support and find out what they need when I get home. So, hopefully a fix is on the way. At least I know it's not my low def eyes!


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

After the seeing the improvement from the 811 to the ViP211 in terms of SD PQ, you won't find any complaints from me. I wonder if there is a specific sbset of receivers that are seeing "worse than normal" SD PQ....


----------

